# new to oc and need help wif it pls



## h123 (Dec 11, 2005)

ok hi guys im new to overclockin.
i have a graphics card which is ati asus a9550 256mb 128bit..
ok well i heard that if u put the core to too high ur card will juz sky rocket or something..
so may i noe is there a fixed settin for this card? if not can someone guide me how to do it pls...

i will appreciate the help veri much


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 12, 2005)

find max core frequency with default memory.
then find max memory with default core.
combine them and try the frequencies with ati tool`s artifact tester or by playing games.


----------



## h123 (Dec 13, 2005)

may i noe how long then i should stop the test? it seem to run non stop..


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 13, 2005)

leave it about 20 minutes.that`s my suggestion.


----------



## h123 (Dec 13, 2005)

ok then wut u mean bye combine them and try the frequencies with ati tool`s artifact tester


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 13, 2005)

lets say that the clocks are 250/200.find max core/200 memory and 250 core/max memory.lets say that you will find 290 core with default memory and 250 memory with default core.use 290/250 and try them to see if they work together.if they dont try reducing the clocks by 5 mhz and try again etc etc.


----------



## h123 (Dec 13, 2005)

u mean use 290/200 then press search for artifact?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 14, 2005)

forget it.do sth easier.give a +10-15% to the clocks and test them.if its ok give more.if not,reduce the clocks.


----------



## h123 (Dec 17, 2005)

wht do u mean by give it 10-15%???


----------



## Antikristuseke (Dec 21, 2005)

You know how to calculate, right? If so then calculate 10% of the stock clocks and add that number, then scan for artifacts, if everything is fine add a little more, repeat till you find the maximum stable clock with no artefacts


----------



## h123 (Dec 23, 2005)

erm sry i dun noe how to calculate..


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2005)

Thought you guys would've figured it out by now...

He says: wif, pls, noe...

He doesn't know how to calculate, even simple percentages...he's about 8...guess?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 31, 2005)

Josh said:
			
		

> Thought you guys would've figured it out by now...
> 
> He says: wif, pls, noe...
> 
> He doesn't know how to calculate, even simple percentages...he's about 8...guess?


oh come on man,dont say these things.its not polite..


----------



## bikspk (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't know about this. My first impresion (given the wif, etc.) is that this person should not be using ATITool. If he can't calculate percentages then he should probably leave his video card settings alone.


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2005)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> oh come on man,dont say these things.its not polite..



Lol, sorry, but seriously, if he can't do simple percentages, very poor grammar and English...he must be around that.

He shouldn't even use the ATITool like the person above me said, as he probably will end up frying his Card tying to put the ATITool as high as it'll go thinking wee-hee, and then his Card shall die.


----------

